# Barn Doors and Shiplap on Walls



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Barn doors and shiplap walls are probably here for the long run. Many tastes to run an ice cream shop. We install T&G planks and nickel gap siding on interior walls all the time. We even have installed corrugated galvanized steel panels as a ceiling. As you say, however, privacy is a drawback, as well as locking the panel in place unless you go to Tractor Supply and get regular sliding door locks.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Did you age the tin panels or leave them shiny?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Did you age the tin panels or leave them shiny?


Owner wanted to leave the galvanization showing without any lacquer or other coating. Heck, aged panels from an old barn cost more than new ones


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have one wall in the living room that is Barnwood, the old 1X12 stuff pulled from an old ugly barn.

It was there when I bought the place, and I just never got around to changing it. 

Now after 40 years, it is not so offensive, besides I don't have to look at it much.


ED


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The current theme is "Farmhouse Chic" which is all about the barn doors and shiplap. You can certainly pinpoint design eras like 70s sunken living rooms/tubs, 90s corner spa tubs with raised steps and brass everywhere, and 10s natural stone or mosaic tile accent strips and glass backsplashes to name a few. Surely the 20s will be known for it's trends and some will pass too. However, elements that are pulled appropriately from its original design/function and used somewhere else in a related function or an unexpected but sparingly fashion, e.g. shiplap where the look is exposed structure, tin ceiling in a bar area, or stainless steel in the kitchen, probably will stand the test of time.


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Barn doors and shiplap walls are probably here for the long run. Many tastes to run an ice cream shop. We install T&G planks and nickel gap siding on interior walls all the time. We even have installed corrugated galvanized steel panels as a ceiling. As you say, however, privacy is a drawback, as well as locking the panel in place unless you go to Tractor Supply and get regular sliding door locks.
> 
> View attachment 641068


Both barn doors and shiplap are on the list of things out of style for 2021 on several decorating websites that I read. Also “out” are all white kitchens, gray decor and microwaves over the range.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Who sits in omnipotent power to determine what people like? Customers tell me what they want and I provide it.


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Eventually, the buyer. Otherwise, all of our homes would still look like our grandmothers homes did 40 years ago. Trends do drive what we like. They also drive what we no longer like. Nowadays, trends are unfortunately affecting expensive hard to change fixtures more than they should. That said, you do have to provide what the client wants.


----------

